# aqua culture led 10 gallon low tech tank



## Fish_tank_nov (Jun 9, 2015)

well, I was going to purchase the tank and just had that tank given to me.... so the question is do I DIY the tank lid to add more led lighting or do I just buy a new lid/ and use a marineland strip that give 4.95 watts...


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

My guess is not much but very low light plants like Anubias would grow under that light. Current USA sells stick on LED strips that you could adhere to the hood that might help boost PAR. Your other option is to ditch the hood and use a clip on LED light or something like a Finnex Razor if you want to keep it low tech and algae free. You'll also want to look into fertilizers especially if you use inert gravel.


----------



## Fish_tank_nov (Jun 9, 2015)

well i sort of took your advice, i ditched the hood and bought an incandescent strip and some fertilizer. we now have 50 watts of light on an incandescent strip and api leaf zone. wil post a picture of the tank when my phone cooperates...


----------

